# snals... what the F



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

i baught a plant from my lfs and a couple of days later i started to notice tiny little snales on the glass. now, my bro had the same problem awile ago so i had read up about how to kill these fukers. so i started w/ the cut apple in the tank over night 3 times... nothing, i think they are to small cuz they werent even interested. so i baught 2 clown loches fed my p's till they were well rounded then put in 10 feeders i had... both loches were MIA within an hour. i even made the loches a little cave so they could hide but they were not alive long enough to get a good look around. now the only other thing i know of to try is a raph cat but i dont want to spend the cash just to have a mangled head left in the morning. i have 6 3in rbp in a 90gal can i get a divider so the raph can clean one side @ a time? will that work? is there any other methods i could try? i just dont want to tear down my whole setup, i just got it set up 2 weeks ago! those fukin little thing make me crazy! any way, any help would be greatly appreciated







THANKS


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Clown loachs or Raphel cats* will eat them, You can also put lettus or Cucumber in there, when the snails are on it eating it you can throw it away and that gets rid of some.

P.S. Raphel cats are nocturnal I believe so the Ps may not see them at night, or be able to eat them.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

crush them


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

dude i did that last night! i must have smashed 100 of those little bastards. but there sooo small still, cant get them all. its like wiping your ass w/ a hoop, sh*t never ends


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Be careful man, lots of pet stores have snails in the same tanks as their plants. You are kind of in a sticky situation cause they are asexual, so one can turn into many, and they do so often. I had this problem in a tank, so I took out my fish and poured the snails a nice cup of bleach


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

start a puffer tank and u have free food


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hey man if you have that many already they are probually in your filters.You will have to clean them out of the filters, and do other steps to fully get rid of them.I made a big long post about what I did a few weeks ago,but to long to type again.....lol.......


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

rapheal cats are nocturnal i used to keep them with my p's

and probly not the smartest thing to throw in the loaches the same time as feeders

but they are hard to get rid of... especially if you dont catch them soon before theres too many

they do make products to get rid of snails but i dont know anything about them


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> start a puffer tank and u have free food


 Lots of good ideas here, but this one is my favorate... I really want to get a puffer for the 45 once I get the P's in a 125

I just bought ANOTHER Raph today, my broken one was in there over a month, and I still have snails...

I have crushed many a snail as well, but once they get in there they tend to DIG IN


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

I dont know why so many people hate snails ive had snails in my tanks for awhile now i dont think their that bad they clean your tank and so u can see in crystal clear just my opinion.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

use the cucumber method. put a slice of cucumber in the tank at night and when you get up in the morning remove it with the snails attached to it. repeat as much as necessary.


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

0123 said:


> and probly not the smartest thing to throw in the loaches the same time as feeders


 I fed them till they were fat w/ shrimp then tossed in the feeders because i was hoping they would attack the less intelligent feeders before killing the loches. boy was i wrong, the loches just kept swimming right up to the p's like they were saying "eat me" and guess what? later i found both the loches in a cave chewed up a bit but not eaten like they just killed them for fun. Oh well you live you learn


----------

